# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Как поздравить верующих с религиозным праздником?

## Илья_В

здравствуйте, 

уважаемые друзья Кришнаиты, можете посоветовать по такому вопросу - 

Друзья и бизнес партнеры индийцы с энтузиазмом собираются праздновать во вторник праздник Кришна-джанмаштами. Видя этот энтузиазм, хочу их как то поздравить, но не знаю как. Праздник, как я понимаю, религиозный. Если я отношу себя к другой религии, будут ли корректны и уместны мои поздравления и как собственно лучше поздравить? У нас этот праздник отмечается ли где нибудь? Можно ли привнести местный российский колорит каким либо образом (может есть сувениры или подарки сделанные в России)? Что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> здравствуйте, 
> 
> уважаемые друзья Кришнаиты, можете посоветовать по такому вопросу - 
> 
> Друзья и бизнес партнеры индийцы с энтузиазмом собираются праздновать во вторник праздник Кришна-джанмаштами. Видя этот энтузиазм, хочу их как то поздравить, но не знаю как. Праздник, как я понимаю, религиозный. Если я отношу себя к другой религии, будут ли корректны и уместны мои поздравления и как собственно лучше поздравить? У нас этот праздник отмечается ли где нибудь? Можно ли привнести местный российский колорит каким либо образом (может есть сувениры или подарки сделанные в России)? Что вы думаете по этому поводу?


Шри Кришна Джанмаштами (День Явления Шри Кришны) - один из самых главных праздников в Индии. Это День Явления Верховного Бога на Землю. Это совершенно несектантский праздник. Он также является государственным праздником. Этот праздник отмечается в Индии очень широко. Его отмечают не только индуисты.  Шри Кришна - Верховный Господь. Бог  один для всех.  В России этот праздник организуют главным образом вайшнавы, но к нему с большим энтузиазмом присоединяются как индийцы живущие в России, так и россияне. 

Можете поздравить своих друзей примерно также, как в России поздравляют с Рождеством.   Если вы хотите придти на праздник, то в Москве это можно сделать по адресу: Лениградский проспект, владение 39. В этом году празднование Джанмаштами начнется 21 августа, то есть сегодня. 

В Индии на Джнамаштами храмы нашего общества (ИСККОН) в Дели и Бомбее посещают по-крайней мере несколько сот тысяч жителей Дели и Бомбея. В том числе ведущие политические деятели Индии, крупные бизнесмены, чиновники, деятели науки, культуры и искусства.  В Москве на праздновании Джанмаштами в нашем храме обычно присутствуют послы Индии, Шри Ланки, Непала, Маврикия, они обращаются ко всем собравшимся с поздравлениями по случаю этого величайшего праздника для всех последователей Ведической традиции.

Программа празднования Шри Кришна Джанмаштами в храмах включает в себя ритуальное омовение Божества Шри Кришны, подношение многочисленных вегетарианских блюд Божеству, киртан (пением Святых Имен Бога), кришна-катху - лекции о Приходе и Деяних Шри Кришны, танцы, спектакли описывающие Деяния Шри Кришны. Кульминацией праздника является Маха-Арати) праздничное Богослужение, которое начинается в полночь (Шри Кришна явился на Землю ровно в полночь). Писания предписывают верующим поститься в Джанмаштами (пост продолжается до полуночи), а на следующий день устраивают пышный пир в день Нандотсавы - праздника, который устроил Нанда Махарадж (отец Шри Кришны) в честь Его Явления.

----------


## Илья_В

Aniruddha das, благодарю за ответ!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> здравствуйте, 
> 
> уважаемые друзья Кришнаиты, можете посоветовать по такому вопросу - 
> 
> Друзья и бизнес партнеры индийцы с энтузиазмом собираются праздновать во вторник праздник Кришна-джанмаштами. Видя этот энтузиазм, хочу их как то поздравить, но не знаю как. Праздник, как я понимаю, религиозный. Если я отношу себя к другой религии, будут ли корректны и уместны мои поздравления и как собственно лучше поздравить? У нас этот праздник отмечается ли где нибудь? Можно ли привнести местный российский колорит каким либо образом (может есть сувениры или подарки сделанные в России)? Что вы думаете по этому поводу?


Можно конечно сделать им подарки и поздравить их с праздником - как индийской, так и российской тематики - думаю, им будет приятно. Если по индийской тематике можно например подарить сувениры, календари с изображением Кришны - приобрести в соответствующих центрах сознания Кришны...

----------


## Илья_В

Mahottsava Gauranga d., спасибо!

Пользуясь случаем, всех с наступившим праздником!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava Gauranga d., спасибо!
> 
> Пользуясь случаем, всех с наступившим праздником!


Спасибо, Вас тоже поздравляем с праздником!

----------

